# Other Pets > Horses >  Horses, dogs, and snow

## SlitherinSisters

Took my new camera out to get some shots of the horses, and my dobie tagged along. 

Calling the girls in, the paint is mine


Bonnet, she's 25 this year
 

Goofy dog running back with the horses, she's smart enough to stay out of their way!


Bonnet usually comes when she hears me


And then she almost ran over me...


Her pasture mate 





And lastly, I was playing with the "speed burst" setting on my camera, pretty cool, and funny!

----------

_Wapadi_ (03-10-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Awesome pictures!  Looks like a beautiful evening to be out in.  :Smile: 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------

SlitherinSisters (02-28-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Awesome pictures!  Looks like a beautiful evening to be out in. 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


It was a beautiful evening! We are finally warming up around here, although it has been snowing pretty much non stop for three days now and it's supposed to snow again tomorrow, boo!

----------


## Rob

> ]


Great pictures!


I believe this one is coming straight for mike  :Smile:

----------

DooLittle (02-28-2013),SlitherinSisters (03-10-2013)

----------


## Evenstar

Nice pictures!!  I miss my old horse, Zephyr.  He passed away in December of 2010.  He was 31yrs old and developed cancer that October.  He was a buckskin mustang and just the best boy ever.  Your Bonnet is lovely!  I've always liked paints.  Her markings are quite unusual.  Nice dobie too, lol....   :Wink:

----------

SlitherinSisters (03-10-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Great pictures!
> 
> 
> I believe this one is coming straight for mike


Lol very true! She only has one eye so I'm often yelling "Bonnet? Bonnet! I'm right here Bonnet!"  :ROFL: 




> Nice pictures!!  I miss my old horse, Zephyr.  He passed away in December of 2010.  He was 31yrs old and developed cancer that October.  He was a buckskin mustang and just the best boy ever.  Your Bonnet is lovely!  I've always liked paints.  Her markings are quite unusual.  Nice dobie too, lol....


Wow, your horse made it a long time! I really hope Bonnet makes it a while yet, but I did get to have her in my wedding last summer, so I at least have that! She's had some issues the winter, but she's still keeping weight on her and that was my main concern. And thank you, I really like her markings too! I'm a sucker for paints.  

She looks a lot nicer in the summer when she's not a woolly mammoth


I still take her to horse shows and do barrels and what not with her for fun.

----------

